# Manage Internet Connection Question



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I have this question in the tech forum and have asked an IT person here at work looking into my question but I want to throw it out to the rest of you folks.

On my laptop if I am at an airport, hotel, etc. it shows in my computer where I logged onto a wireless network. You can delete these but I haven't. On my computer it shows the date of the log in's and where I logged in to the wireless connection. 

My wife has an older version and it shows where she logged onto a wireless connection (she did not delete these), but it does not show the dates like mine. I clicked on properties but the date does not show up, I think she has Windows 7. Is there anywhere I can find the date. She claims she did not have the laptop with her. But why the hel* does the hotel she had sex in show up in her network accounts? There is only one reason in my mind, that computer was with her. We already had an argument this weekend about it and she denies having her computer with her. My argument is simply the computer was at that hotel or it would not show up and of course the password is the hotel's phone number. I need to find the date to prove this. 

Back story. Things pop up that trigger me. We had to take my son to the airport this weekend and my wife took her laptop, as we stayed overnight at our other house (about two hours from where we live now), the house our youngest son is renting from us, which is closer to the airport. I went to log on to my son's wireless network and saw this hotel in my wife's computer. I saw it before but forgot about it. It showed that the computer was logged into their wireless network and the pasword is the phone number of this local hotel (exactly the one where my wife had sex). I triggered after looking up the phone number.

Things were going pretty well as we are in R and we are about a year out from D-day.

I told my wife I am back to trying to figure this out like I was last year. She denied having her computer with her. Honestly, if she would have said last year, yea I had my computer with me and would have answered why, I would have been over this, now I am back in search mode.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats a prime example of why you have to lay it all out on the table if you want to R. I dont have an answer to your questions but Im sure someone else will. Sorry you are dealing with this trigger.


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

Man that sucks.
I am 7 months out. 

Any signs of dishonesty, I don't care how small and I walk away.
I wouldn't even go into cop mode and try to find crap.

Weird that she appears to be hiding something. Do you want to go through it all over again? She needs to start explaining stuff to you if she cant then I would be suspicious. I don't think I could survive round 2.

I say confront her and say If you didn't have it then, then explain why it is there and she needs to have a clear answer.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is the computer being there important?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

No idea how to find the dates, but you are correct. I have three networks saved on mine: home, mom & dad's, and my sister's. Those are the only places I ever had it with me, and on. If I took it to McDonald's and used their wifi, it would be there. The only way it gets added is if you accessed it, with it on. As far as dates... not sure how to go about finding that out. But at least I can assure you that yes, it would have had to be at the hotel, on, and "tapped in" for it to be in the list.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Look for cookies in the history from the date that she was the hotel.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I just check my tablet. I have about 40 connections mostly hotels - all listed alphabetically & no way to figure out the date on any. But I didn't see any that I personslly didn't connect to myself.

DD has a good suggestion. Tell her to find a way to explain & back it up with proof. SHE has to prove stuff to you. Your days of being Kojack are over.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I have Windows 7 and just checked, my wireless networks do not show the date and time connected to either. You may have a wireless utility that manages your network connections that retains a little more info about the wireless networks you connect to.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

If she has Windows 7 you can check connection history through the Event Viewer. To get to the Event Viewer just click on Start and type 'Event Viewer' without the quotes in the search programs and files box. Click on Event Viewer in the results list. After the Event Viewer pops up in the left pane expand 'Applications and Services Logs', then 'Microsoft', then 'Windows' then 'Network Profile'. Click on 'Operational' under Network Profile. You can then scroll through all of the connection history in the log or if you know the name of the wireless network you can go to the right pane, click on 'find', type the wireless name and then click 'find next' to scroll for all the entries to that wireless profile.

The 'logged' time entry for the event is what you are looking for.

Unless you connect to a ton of different networks all the time, the log should have enough information in it to find what you are looking for. At some point the log will self-prune.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice, Sennik! That could come in handy.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Sennik said:


> If she has Windows 7 you can check connection history through the Event Viewer. To get to the Event Viewer just click on Start and type 'Event Viewer' without the quotes in the search programs and files box. Click on Event Viewer in the results list. After the Event Viewer pops up in the left pane expand 'Applications and Services Logs', then 'Microsoft', then 'Windows' then 'Network Profile'. Click on 'Operational' under Network Profile. You can then scroll through all of the connection history in the log or if you know the name of the wireless network you can go to the right pane, click on 'find', type the wireless name and then click 'find next' to scroll for all the entries to that wireless profile.
> 
> The 'logged' time entry for the event is what you are looking for.
> 
> Unless you connect to a ton of different networks all the time, the log should have enough information in it to find what you are looking for. At some point the log will self-prune.


Thanks. You made it easy. But I did not find what I was looking for. The log only goes back to Oct. 2012. There is a saved log from June 2011 but what I need is stuff from July 2011 to 29 November 2011 and I can't find anything in these logs for this time period. I tried to do a custom search and put in dates but nothing come up. It is ironic that I can see her wireless connections which gives me a timeline. We went to Florida twice in 2011. in August then at the end of September. She started having sex with the OM prior to our second trip. Both of the hotel's wireless connection (where we stayed in Florida) are on her computer. Then following our second trip is when the hotel's wireless connection where she had sex shows up. (Hope I am making sense). In other words the order in which she went online at these various locations are in order with what she did. I know you can delete these, or move them around so they are not in the order of the time you actually hooked up to the internet, but she did not mess with this, (she does not know how to do this or believe me she would have deleted this). Anyhow, the next connection is to my Virgin portable device. I remember buying that in October 2011 when I started living in another city and the guy I was staying with during the week agreed to pay half the bill for this device. There was a time I brought this home on a weekend and my wife hooked up to it when we out somewhere and we needed to hook up to the internet.

All I am saying is that the order of internet hook ups on my wife's computer is in line with what I know about when she indeed did hook up on other devices. And the fact that the hotel (where she had sex) falls between our Florida trips and her hooking up to my Virgin device once again shows that the computer was there during this time.

So is there something I can do to get the log on logs from say August 2011 to the end of November 2011 or are they gone. 

Some of you know I have enough proof here but you do not know my wife. I need to show her the dates. Long story but it is way it is.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Thorburn - so do those dates fall in line with when you know she was with him, or are they different than what she told you?

Sorry you are here with questions


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok my turn I will wear the Computer Engineer hat for a second 

On Windows 7 all event logs are saved with with evt extension
on C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\

you can go on her laptop and find these files and copy them to a disk and try to open them locally on your system, there are 3rd party tools for converting these to txt files but you can view these with the event viewer under your own machine, you need to find the files with the Key words "LSA", "DNS Client", "DHCP Client
All these will log access to a network , these files are not "readable" for the standard user so a computer geek can decipher them in any case the event viewer is most likely logged that connection so you may be able to find it in the file


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Thorburn - so do those dates fall in line with when you know she was with him, or are they different than what she told you?
> 
> Sorry you are here with questions


It falls in line with when she was with him and she told me they had sex at this hotel. I am just trying to figure out (after a year) some questions and this is one that popped up. She told me she never had her computer with her, they took no pics, no video, etc. So now I see the computer was at the hotel and it raises the question of why? But before I comfront her on this any further I want to make sure of the date.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> Ok my turn I will wear the Computer Engineer hat for a second
> 
> On Windows 7 all event logs are saved with with evt extension
> on C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\
> ...


Thanks. I did see online where someone was trying to decipher some of this stuff, gets confusing.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> Ok my turn I will wear the Computer Engineer hat for a second
> 
> On Windows 7 all event logs are saved with with evt extension
> on C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\
> ...


Indeed. Definitely other good key words to look under. 

Depending on what I am looking for I really like the third party viewer by TZWorks, as it can read log files all the way up to Windows 8 which is great for those of us supporting mixed version environments.

Windows Event Log Viewer

Based on what Thorburn is saying as far as seeing a log file from 2011 and other missing data it sounds like someone was in the Event Viewer and was fooling around at least twice. Once in June 2011 (save and clear) and then again late 2012 (clear). At least for some of the log data.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

Thorburn said:


> Thanks. I did see online where someone was trying to decipher some of this stuff, gets confusing.


Yes, it can very quickly. The area I described for you to look is probably the easiest for someone not versed in networking to find that kind of information. It gets a bit trickier when you start looking through the areas Mike mentioned.

Check your PM's by the way


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sennik did you actually get the files from him ?


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> Ok my turn I will wear the Computer Engineer hat for a second
> 
> On Windows 7 all event logs are saved with with evt extension
> on C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\
> ...


What a nerd!


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

sandc said:


> What a nerd!


Guilty as Charged


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> Guilty as Charged


Gee, that Windows NT MCSE isn't really helping me help anyone here.

If I can help y'all with some vlans or routing issues or something let me know.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> Sennik did you actually get the files from him ?


Not yet. I have offered to help in that capacity though.


----------

